# Old Hall, Norwich



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all 

On the same day that I popped back to Norwich's Old Post Office (got inside this time using a big coach as cover!!) , I saw this place...............















































If anyone has any info on this place, please feel free to add it here!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2007)

Oops -just realised I've put this in the wrong section. PLEASE can one of the very nice Mods move it into the MISC section -ta!

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 25, 2007)

No info, I'm afraid, Lb, but please don't tell me it was being demolished! 
It's an unusual looking building. Reminds me of an Austrian/Bavarian Alpine type of house. Not that I've ever been there, mind you. Only ever seen piccies on jigsaws. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## krela (Jul 25, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Oops -just realised I've put this in the wrong section. PLEASE can one of the very nice Mods move it into the MISC section -ta!
> 
> Lb



Sorted.


----------



## Speed (Jul 25, 2007)

where in norwich is it dude?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 26, 2007)

krela said:


> Sorted.



Thanks K


----------



## wagg20 (Jul 26, 2007)

Check out Samson and Hercules on Tombland - it's in the process of being demolished such a shame as it used to house one of the biggest ballrooms in East Anglia I believe (a hive of activity during world war II) - during excavation a swimming pool was found with lovely ornate pillars.
Has anyone managed to get any shots of this?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 26, 2007)

wagg20 said:


> Check out Samson and Hercules on Tombland - it's in the process of being demolished such a shame as it used to house one of the biggest ballrooms in East Anglia I believe (a hive of activity during world war II) - during excavation a swimming pool was found with lovely ornate pillars.
> Has anyone managed to get any shots of this?



Just checked it on google and it's an unusual building with an interesting history. Here's the link

http://norfolkcoast.co.uk/curiosities/cu_samsonhercules.htm

Thanks for the heads-up on that, Wagg. What a waste that it's being demolished! 

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jul 30, 2007)

very intresting....


----------



## Derek (Jul 31, 2007)

It's an old nightclub on Rose Lane, near the back of the Castle Maul shopping bunker. It's been empty for over 10 years I think and I suspect the inside is pretty chaved, it was squatted for a while and was the scene of a murder.

Derek


----------



## King Al (Aug 1, 2007)

oooooo murder come on out with the details


----------



## ryancarman7792 (Jan 22, 2009)

*photography*

hey im doing a project for photography and i was wondering if u cud actually enter this place easily
cheers and also does anyone know of other derelict interesting places in norwich that i can enter


----------



## duke558 (Jan 22, 2009)

It used to be the Tudor Hall,later Henrys.A buzzin' nightclub in its day.Spent many a night there in 70's/80's.
Been shut a good 10 years.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 22, 2009)

duke558 said:


> It used to be the Tudor Hall,later Henrys.A buzzin' nightclub in its day.Spent many a night there in 70's/80's.
> Been shut a good 10 years.



Ta for the info matey 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 22, 2009)

ryancarman7792 said:


> hey im doing a project for photography and i was wondering if u cud actually enter this place easily
> cheers and also does anyone know of other derelict interesting places in norwich that i can enter



Hi,

Bearing in mind that I visited this place nigh on 2 years ago, not sure the current situation.
All the best with ya Project.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## duke558 (Jan 23, 2009)

Update.
Its all been restored,as has the Samson and Hercules.Clocked them both on a drive round today.But securly boarded up,awaiting new uses.
As well as Tudor hall and Henrys I forgot its last identity as Peppermint Park.
It still retained the broken neon id years after it shut.
Good to see the places done up.


----------



## theboss4 (Feb 2, 2009)

More info here and interesting photo.

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/cont...erekJames&itemid=NOED18 Nov 2008 10:56:13:827


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 2, 2009)

duke558 said:


> Update.
> Its all been restored,as has the Samson and Hercules.Clocked them both on a drive round today.But securly boarded up,awaiting new uses.
> As well as Tudor hall and Henrys I forgot its last identity as Peppermint Park.
> It still retained the broken neon id years after it shut.
> Good to see the places done up.



Thanks for that Duke 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 2, 2009)

theboss4 said:


> More info here and interesting photo.
> 
> http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/cont...erekJames&itemid=NOED18 Nov 2008 10:56:13:827



Well, that's a bit unexpected!

Cheers,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2009)

Just found this too Lb.

http://www.propertyfinder.com/cgi-bin/rsearch?a=o&id=504395616

It's all been renovated and is now being rented out as apartments. 

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Sal -wish I had the cash to live here -looks like they've done a good job 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 6, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Oops -just realised I've put this in the wrong section. PLEASE can one of the very nice Mods move it into the MISC section -ta!
> 
> Lb


Hi Lightbuoy. Norwich canary here. Nice to see a building in our fine city. Is that by any chance also known as the former Peppermint Park nightclub. Had many a good night in there in the early nineties. Lovely building pity its coming down. Nice Pics


----------



## Mid diesel (Mar 25, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Check out Samson and Hercules on Tombland - it's in the process of being demolished such a shame as it used to house one of the biggest ballrooms in East Anglia I believe (a hive of activity during world war II) - during excavation a swimming pool was found with lovely ornate pillars.
> Has anyone managed to get any shots of this?



it had a fantastic sprung floor and the pool was left over from when it was a YMCA


----------



## Mid diesel (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, the lovely Peppermint Park

known in my day (1991 or so) as Paedophile Park due to the number of creepy old guys and teenage girls lurking there


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats exactly right Funk. Although I live In Gt Yarmouth me and my mates used to go up Norwich quite a bit for a night out. Yarmouth was always full of plebs who wanted to start a fight and somehow Norwich was a lot more friendly.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks like a fairytale building or like it should be made out of candy. Very pretty.


----------



## gavnorfolk (Nov 16, 2009)

hi,
i remember going there when it was peppermint park in the 90's.
the was used as a shooting gallery for junkies for quite a while.


----------

